# If you are looking for a girlfriend that is a furry DON'T!



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

(no not a rant)
Pretty much this, the main problem is if you are looking for a girlfriend that is a furry there's far more guys in the fandom.  Also because the fandom is small in comparison to most other fandoms the chances of there being a furry even within driving distance is slim unless you live in a major city, but if you live in po-dunk mississippi all I gotta say is have fun being single.
If you are still interested in having a girlfriend that is a furry, here's a word of advice find a chick you like, find out if she likes anthros, if yes introduce her to the fandom, problem solved.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

I do say sir, you have a rather large point




Edit: thanks to Aden. Inb4 "Omurr"


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I do say sir, you have a rather large point


 At least I fit it into a single paragraph instead of having it a page long.


----------



## Aden (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I do say sir, you have a rather large point


 
Is this the part where someone's supposed to 'murr'

Anyway, kind of an obvious perspective but I guess it bears repeating for the new people that have their heads in the clouds


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2010)

If furries stopped thinking of the fandom as more htan a hobby then finding a girl or a boy who is a fur wouldn't be a damn issue. 

I NEED A GIRLFRIEND WHO THINKS ITS COOL TO FAP TO DOGWOMEN! 

Bleh.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, to be far, finding a girl, who is a furry, isn't rocked out of her gourd, lives near you, and  you can stand a conversation with her for four minutes, is very hard to find


I know, I've tried


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Conker said:


> If furries stopped thinking of the fandom as more htan a hobby then finding a girl or a boy who is a fur wouldn't be a damn issue.
> 
> I NEED A GIRLFRIEND WHO THINKS ITS COOL TO FAP TO DOGWOMEN!
> 
> Bleh.


 The fandom is never going to realize this, that's why I made this thread in a vain attempt to knock some logic into some people.


Kiru-kun said:


> Well, to be far, finding a girl, who is a furry,  isn't rocked out of her gourd, lives near you, and  you can stand a  conversation with her for four minutes, is very hard to find
> 
> 
> I know, I've tried


 Then follow the last sentence's advice, find a girl and introduce her to the fandom.


----------



## Conker (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The fandom is never going to realize this, that's why I made this thread in a vain attempt to knock some logic into some people.
> 
> Then follow the last sentence's advice, find a girl and introduce her to the fandom.


 True enough, sadly. 

Common sense is not common :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then follow the last sentence's advice, find a girl and introduce her to the fandom.


 


See, thats not gonna work for me either, cause I live in the south, where if "It ain't normal, it ain't right"

So introducing someone to the fandom, ain't gonna happen


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Conker said:


> True enough, sadly.
> 
> Common sense is not common :V









^Pretty much this.


Kiru-kun said:


> See, thats not gonna work for me either, cause I  live in the south, where if "It ain't normal, it ain't right"
> 
> So introducing someone to the fandom, ain't gonna happen


 No excuse I live in the south also.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No excuse I live in the south also.


 


then you should know how bad it I-! nah, I'm kidding, its just no one down here interests me


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> then you should know how bad it I-! nah, I'm kidding, its just no one down here interests me


 Ah makes sense.
Do you get what I'm saying in the opening statement?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ah makes sense.
> Do you get what I'm saying in the opening statement?




Yeah I do


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

There are more guys, but that doesn't mean that there are no girls.
The low number is usually found at artists and the lower levels. The sex lovers and the fugsuiters are males usually.
If a furry finds a girlfriend and finds she is a furry, then that's great, but not look for girlfriends just if they are furries.
They might all be fat, ugly, poor and mean.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> There are more guys, but that doesn't mean that there are no girls.
> The low number is usually found at artists and the lower levels. The sex lovers and the fugsuiters are males usually.
> If a furry finds a girlfriend and finds she is a furry, then that's great, but not look for girlfriends just if they are furries.
> They might all be fat, ugly, poor and mean.


 I've seen furries that won't date someone if they aren't a furry.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (no not a rant)
> Pretty much this, the main problem is if you are looking for a girlfriend that is a furry there's far more guys in the fandom. Also because the fandom is small in comparison to most other fandoms the chances of there being a furry even within driving distance is slim unless you live in a major city, but if you live in po-dunk mississippi all I gotta say is have fun being single.
> If you are still interested in having a girlfriend that is a furry, here's a word of advice find a chick you like, find out if she likes anthros, if yes introduce her to the fandom, problem solved.


 
Your wise words of wisdom never ceases to amaze me. Kudos to you my dear chap!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen furries that won't date someone if they aren't a furry.




I use to be that guy a few years ago, now, its just, if she's a fur, its a plus I guess


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a girlfriend for the last 10 months and she still doesn't know what a furry is. And I'm keeping it that way. I have never understanded the need to date someone from the fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen furries that won't date someone if they aren't a furry.


 

Let's shoot them together


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Let's shoot them together


 

No! I've changed my Ways! I've changed my ways! >.<


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Let's shoot them together


 Me: "They outnumber us 3 to 2"
CynicalCirno: "Stand your line, then it is a even fight"
:V


Spectral0 said:


> I have a girlfriend for the last 10 months and she still doesn't know what a furry is. And I'm keeping it that way. I have never understanded the need to date someone from the fandom.


 I don't get it either.


Kiru-kun said:


> No! I've changed my Ways! I've changed my ways! >.<


 You have found the good word of reason and repented from your ways of stereotypical furriness? :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You have found the good word of reason and repented from your ways of stereotypical furriness? :V


 

Yes for the love of Buddha! don't shoot me!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> No! I've changed my Ways! I've changed my ways! >.<


 
where is your fursona now?



CannonFodder said:


> Me: "They outnumber us 3 to 2"
> CynicalCirno: "Stand your line, then it is an even fight"
> :V


Me normal to battles


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Yes for the love of Buddha! don't shoot me!


 Alright then, enjoy your stay.

So why exactly did you want a girlfriend that was a furry back then?
I do actually wanna know the reasoning behind this.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> where is your fursona now?



Looking...for a ...girlfriend.. On.. pounced-? DON'T HIT ME!




CannonFodder said:


> Alright then, enjoy your stay.
> 
> So why exactly did you want a girlfriend that was a furry back then?
> I do actually wanna know the reasoning behind this.


 

To be honest, I couldn't tell you, though, then back then I was a rather "Furry Pride!" mother fucker back then, and wanted to be as into furry as possible, and a girl that was furry just seemed to be awesome... til' I got into furry and was like "are these people serious?" then I started to see, maaaaaaaybe a girlfriend that was a furry wasn't the best idea


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Looking...for a ...girlfriend.. On.. pounced-? DON'T HIT ME!


 Word of advice kiru, 3/4 times on pounced if you find a girl, you're gonna end up wishing you hadn't of dated her.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Word of advice kiru, 3/4 times on pounced if you find a girl, you're gonna end up wishing you hadn't of dated her.


 

Dude... you don't have to tell me, I know, let me tell you a little story


I went to pounced, cause to be honest, I was desperate, so I browsed, and broooowsed, and you know what I found? someone, close to me, that was single and female. Oh hooray! I thought, I thought things we're going to be awesome... til' she opened her mouth, the first thing was  cons, second things was "I'm gonna drag you to a con!" third thing was "Wanna help my friends and me make a furry video game!?" And so on... and so on... and so on...*et cetera....et cetera......Ad..Fucking..Nauseum. * and this was within the hour I met her, I was so weirded out, I haven't spoken to her since.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Looking...for a ...girlfriend.. On.. pounced-? DON'T HIT ME!


Nah this case is just a point & laugh

do it do it


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Alright then, enjoy your stay.
> 
> So why exactly did you want a girlfriend that was a furry back then?
> I do actually wanna know the reasoning behind this.


 
In a way, I can kind of somewhat see why someone would want to.

Given the reputation the furry fandom has, considering most people consider us all horny freaks, it'd be so much easier to date someone who is already a furry rather than try to either convert someone to the fandom (good luck with that) or actually get him/her to believe you when you say that not all furry's are what the media and 4chan makes them out to be.  The latter often (in my experiences at least) leads to a rather painful breakup because they never really could shake the thought of you being a sick perverted freak.  The only other option being to simply not tell him/her about your being furry and hope they don't eventually find out on their own.

Of course, there are the exceptions where someone is found who is understanding enough to accept you and not see you as a freak.  Not exactly certain how often this occurs, though.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Of course, there are the exceptions where someone is found who is understanding enough to accept you and not see you as a freak.


 
if you could point me in her direction, that would be lovely


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> if you could point me in her direction, that would be lovely


 
Normally, I'd point to myself...but since I'm furry that wouldn't work.  I'm sure she exists somewhere, though. ^^;


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> In a way, I can kind of somewhat see why someone would want to.
> 
> Given the reputation the furry fandom has, considering most people consider us all horny freaks, it'd be so much easier to date someone who is already a furry rather than try to either convert someone to the fandom (good luck with that) or actually get him/her to believe you when you say that not all furry's are what the media and 4chan makes them out to be.  The latter often (in my experiences at least) leads to a rather painful breakup because they never really could shake the thought of you being a sick perverted freak.  The only other option being to simply not tell him/her about your being furry and hope they don't eventually find out on their own.
> 
> Of course, there are the exceptions where someone is found who is understanding enough to accept you and not see you as a freak.  Not exactly certain how often this occurs, though.


 I'd hate to break it to you, but I've been here for years, the majority of the bad media is cause of a furry saying something stupid on tv when they really should not have.  Furries and reality tv do not mix.
Also the 4chan thing is because on furry friday people would post furry drawings, until a artist got pissed and threatened to sue and tried to get the site taken down.  Which is stupid, you don't threaten 4chan.... ever.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Dude... you don't have to tell me, I know, let me tell you a little story
> 
> 
> I went to pounced, cause to be honest, I was desperate, so I browsed, and broooowsed, and you know what I found? someone, close to me, that was single and female. Oh hooray! I thought, I thought things we're going to be awesome... til' she opened her mouth, the first thing was  cons, second things was "I'm gonna drag you to a con!" third thing was "Wanna help my friends and me make a furry video game!?" And so on... and so on... and so on...*et cetera....et cetera......Ad..Fucking..Nauseum. * and this was within the hour I met her, I was so weirded out, I haven't spoken to her since.



Only in 1/4 of the time when there is no girls to find, they are good.
What means girls are usually taken if they are good. Others are dumped just to see them cry.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Normally, I'd point to myself...but since I'm furry that wouldn't work.  I'm sure she exists somewhere, though. ^^;


 
 Haha, I see what you did th- no really point to her before I go get my magnify glass and search


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Only in 1/4 of the time when there is no girls to find, they are good.
> What means girls are usually taken if they are good. Others are dumped just to see them cry.




when it comes to pounced, it comes down to this


50% are male and gay
20% are female and lesbian
10% are bi or straight and are in a relationship
 15% are single and insane
5% are marginally sane but are so hard to find, there's no point



Edit: Mutha' Fuck! Dual post!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What means girls are usually taken if they are good.


 Which is another reason to not try and find a girlfriend IN the fandom.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> when it comes to pounced, it comes down to this
> 
> 
> 50% are male and gay
> ...


 
How many of them claim to be girls and are actually male?



CannonFodder said:


> Which is another reason to not try and find a girlfriend IN the fandom.


 Only actual taken girls are those who draw and do nothing further than that. Even if they draw yiff

Though, it'd be easier to find a girl outside the fandom then teach her about it than find an insane weeaboo from inside.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to break it to you, but I've been here for years, the majority of the bad media is cause of a furry saying something stupid on tv when they really should not have.  Furries and reality tv do not mix.



Pretty much what I meant.  Idiots who want to get their fifteen minutes of fame making the rest of us look bad.  Which, I realize this happens all the time with other groups and fandoms, but it's often seen as being weirder to dress up as an animal than it is to dress up as, say, your favorite character from Star Wars.



Kiru-kun said:


> Haha, I see what you did th- no really point to her before I go get my magnify glass and search


 
I'll join ya.  You can look for her and I can look for him. ^^


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I'll join ya.  You can look for her and I can look for him. ^^


 

Awesome! We shall start the search as soon as possible!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Awesome! We shall start the search as soon as possible!


 *begins singing "love is in the air tonight"* :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *begins singing "love is in the air tonight"* :V




you bastard! you made me choke on the ice I was eating XD



Edit: You should have started to sing "Can you feel the love tonight" its more furry appropriate :V


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *begins singing "love is in the air tonight"* :V


 
Strange how that actually put "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" in my head instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Strange how that actually put "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" in my head instead.





Kiru-kun said:


> you bastard! you made me choke on the ice I was eating XD
> Edit: You should have started to sing "Can you feel the love tonight" its more furry appropriate :V


 Wow both of you thought the same thing...
AAAAhhhhhh how cute


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow both of you thought the same thing...
> AAAAhhhhhh how cute


 


I don't see what you're getting at...


It is not cute! Shut uuuup! >//<


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> I don't see what you're getting at...
> 
> 
> It is not cute! Shut uuuup! >//<


 Don't make me sing it.

"There's a calm surrender to the rush of day
When the heat of the rolling world can be turned away
An enchanted moment, and it sees me through
It's enough for this restless warrior just to be with you
And can you feel the love tonight
It is where we are
It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
That we got this far
And can you feel the love tonight
How it's laid to rest
It's enough to make kings and vagabonds
Believe the very best
There's a time for everyone if they only learn
That the twisting kaleidoscope moves us all in turn
There's a rhyme and reason to the wild outdoors
When the heart of this star-crossed voyager beats in time with yours"

Wow is it just me or is it ironic that a thread about don't look for love in the fandom turns out with love in the air :V


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't make me sing it.
> 
> "There's a calm surrender to the rush of day
> When the heat of the rolling world can be turned away
> ...


 
Now I have to go look up the youtube video for this song in order to get it out of my head. -.-

Though, I do laugh at the irony of where this conversation is going. x3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Don't make me sing it.
> 
> "There's a calm surrender to the rush of day
> When the heat of the rolling world can be turned away
> ...


 

I blame you o.o





Edyn said:


> Now I have to go look up the youtube video for this song in order to get it out of my head. -.-
> 
> Though, I do laugh at the irony of where this conversation is going. x3




Ok, now we're posting at the same time and I just looked up that song a second ago >.<... I say we get CF for this


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Ok, now we're posting at the same time and I just looked up that song a second ago >.<... I say we get CF for this


 
Am I the only one being frightened by this?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Ok, now we're posting at the same time and I just looked up that song a second ago >.<... I say we get CF for this


 What?  You can't blame me for love the in the air tonight :V
See both of you are posting at the same time too.


Edyn said:


> Am I the only one being frightened by this?


AAAhhhhh how cute.

Also CF is short for CannonFodder, people also say Cannon or just CannonFodder.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Am I the only one being frightened by this?
> 
> And feeling slightly stupid for having to ask this, but....CF?




No... Your not the only one frightened

and CF= Cannon Fodder, who I feel is setting this up and laughing right now


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> No... Your not the only one frightened
> 
> and CF= Cannon Fodder, who I feel is setting this up and laughing right now


 
Wouldn't doubt it.

And yeah, was having a slow moment.  Figured it out after I hit 'post'

This is what I get for running entirely on caffeine at 4am.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm runnin' on Ice chips at 3 am. I feel your pain -.-


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> who I feel is setting this up and laughing right now


 Pretty much.
*begins singing "it takes two to tango"* :V
Well night folks, enjoy your romantic night together :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much.
> *begins singing "it takes two to tango"* :V


 

I hate you so much right now -.-


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much.
> *begins singing "it takes two to tango"* :V
> Well night folks, enjoy your romantic night together :V


 
I am torn between hatred and insane laughter. ='3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I am torn between hatred and insane laughter. ='3


 

This has indeed been one wild night X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I am torn between hatred and insane laughter. ='3


 Even Ben is laughing so just go with that.


Kiru-kun said:


> This has indeed been one wild night X3


bow-chicka-bow-wow :V


Okay back on topic, unlike these two lovebirds right here chances are if you are looking for a girlfriend inside the fandom the chances are slim of it happening, so don't do it.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Even Ben is laughing so just go with that.
> 
> bow-chicka-bow-wow :V
> 
> ...


 
Laughter it is, then. (mainly because I'm already about to fall out of my chair doing so)

And just because we get along does not make us lovebirds. >.>




Kiru-kun said:


> This has indeed been one wild night X3


 
Yes it has.  Unfortunately, it shall have to end as I really should get to bed soon.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay back on topic, unlike these two lovebirds right here chances are if you are looking for a girlfriend inside the fandom the chances are slim of it happening, so don't do it.
> 
> 
> unlike these two lovebirds right
> ...




and now I'm laughing far to hard




Edit: We did it again!


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> and now I'm laughing far to hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes we did, and now I can't breathe ='D


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Yes we did, and now I can't breathe ='D




Oh crap! O//O bad Kiru! Bad! learn to word sentences!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Edit: We did it again!


 So are you gonna ask her for her email? :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So are you gonna ask her for her email? :V




And so... I face palm

Should I? :V


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Oh crap! O//O bad Kiru! Bad! learn to word sentences!


 
If you only knew how often this sort of thing happens... I rarely go a night without falling to the floor with laughter.




CannonFodder said:


> So are you gonna ask her for her email? :V


 
Are you trying to play matchmaker or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay I'm going to call it a night, I don't think my lungs can handle another round of laughter.

Also have a good night you crazy lovebirds.


Edyn said:


> Are you trying to play matchmaker or something?


Yes.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> If you only knew how often this sort of thing happens... I rarely go a night without falling to the floor with laughter.
> 
> 
> Then we share that in common :V
> ...


 
X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> X3


 Come on dude, take the lead, ask her if she likes flowers.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come on dude, take the lead, ask her if she likes flowers.


 

Stop doing that! >//<


She prolly doesn't anyway


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...find a chick you like, find out if she likes anthros, if yes introduce her to the fandom, problem solved.



What if she doesn't like it ?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Come on dude, take the lead, ask her if she likes flowers.


 
I thought you were going to bed? x3



Kiru-kun said:


> Stop doing that! >//<
> 
> 
> She prolly doesn't anyway


 
Do origami ones count?  I kill all others.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I thought you were going to bed? x3
> 
> 
> 
> Do origami ones count?  I kill all others.



Oh God... Origami, I suck at it so much


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Oh God... Origami, I suck at it so much


 
I'm pretty decent at it.  Great stress reducer ^^


----------



## Telnac (Sep 22, 2010)

Better to have a bf/gf and covert them to a furry. :twisted:

She's not exactly a gf, but I seem to be doing that with a close female friend of mine.  No chance of being any closer than we already are, tho.  She's married.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I'm pretty decent at it.  Great stress reducer ^^




think you could teach one who sucks at origami, to suck just a bit less?


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow guys(and girls?), you made this thread quite big in last two hours

Now I shall drop in and continue where I last stoped - on the first page of the thread: 


CannonFodder said:


> I don't get it either.


 Shall we make a club or something?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> think you could teach one who sucks at origami, to suck just a bit less?


 
Worth a shot I guess... o.o;

Never was much of a teacher, though.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Worth a shot I guess... o.o;
> 
> Never was much of a teacher, though.


 

and I'm not much of a learner X3 but I can try





Edit: Cannon, I know your watching this XD


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> and I'm not much of a learner X3 but I can try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And probably laughing his ass off about it, too.

Anyways, love to stay on a bit longer, but I really do need to get to bed.  (Even though I said this about thirty minutes ago)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> And probably laughing his ass off about it, too.
> 
> Anyways, love to stay on a bit longer, but I really do need to get to bed.  (Even though I said this about thirty minutes ago)


 

Indeedly so, I must make myself scarce as well, must remember those Origami lessons later :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

This is why people who come here whining cause they are single and only looking for a furry female partner annoys me.


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is why people who come here whining cause they are single and only looking for a furry female partner annoys me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm just looking for a girlfriend period! If she's furry, well, that's a bonus.

I know I turned my boyfriend furry... but of course, we were just really good friends back then.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I'm just looking for a girlfriend period! If she's furry, well, that's a bonus.
> 
> I know I turned my boyfriend furry... but of course, we were just really good friends back then.


 At least you aren't specifically looking for a girlfriend inside the fandom.


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't see why you have to limit yourself to finding people who have an obscure common interest..well maybe not _that_ obscure but uncommon.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't see why you have to limit yourself to finding people who have an obscure common interest..well maybe not _that_ obscure but uncommon.


 I honestly don't see the reasoning behind it still.
Can someone anyone tell me the reasoning behind only looking inside the fandom?


----------



## Ryu100 (Sep 22, 2010)

Haven't had any guys in the fandom bug me about being their girlfriend yet. I did however have a guy outright say that furries creeped him out, have him find out I am a furry, then proceed to stalk me on AIM for the next month wanting to start relationships anyway. That one just confused me.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (no not a rant)
> If you are still interested in having a girlfriend that is a furry, here's a word of advice find a chick you like, find out if she likes anthros, if yes introduce her to the fandom, problem solved.


 
Because that always works out oh-so well.



CannonFodder said:


> I honestly don't see the reasoning behind it still.
> Can someone anyone tell me the reasoning behind only looking inside the fandom?



So that if she finds his/her/its stash of cub/diaper/vore porn, she won't freak completely out. They envision her masturbating to it instead.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Atrak said:


> So that if she finds his/her/its stash of cub/diaper/vore porn, she won't freak completely out. They envision her masturbating to it instead.


 Bad mental images.


----------



## Pine (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it would be cool to date another furry, but I don't think searching for one would be worth the time and effort.


----------



## Jude (Sep 22, 2010)

Ryu100 said:


> Haven't had any guys in the fandom bug me about being their girlfriend yet. I did however have a guy outright say that furries creeped him out, have him find out I am a furry, then proceed to stalk me on AIM for the next month wanting to start relationships anyway. That one just confused me.


 
Look, he might be saying that just because he wanted to keep some sort of image for himself. I have a few friends that were all like "Yiff in hell, why the hell would someone want to dress up in a gay ass fursuit and have sex?" They found out I was a furry, and they're completely cool with it. They joke about it, but it's really not that big of a deal.

EDIT: Also, contributing to the conversation, it's probably easier to find a boyfriend in the fandom, so hurray for girls and gays I guess. I'm DEFINITELY not hunting anyone down for it, but it'd be pretty cool to have a furry boyfriend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I think it would be cool to date another furry, but I don't think searching for one would be worth the time and effort.


 Some furries actively search for a date inside the fandom though.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't care if my boyfriend is a furry or not...as long as their okay with me doing weird things. 

also i seem to meet a whole lot of girls in the fandom who are pretty decent..i don't know what you guys are talking about


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> I don't care if my boyfriend is a furry or not...as long as their okay with me doing weird things.
> 
> also i seem to meet a whole lot of girls in the fandom who are pretty decent..i don't know what you guys are talking about


 Actually I'm just saying there's far more guys and JUST searching for a girlfriend in the fandom is a stupid move.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm just saying there's far more guys and JUST searching for a girlfriend in the fandom is a stupid move.


 
Agreed.  Guys greatly outnumber girls, and the chances of  even finding a guy fur who is single, not gay, and who you can stand to be around for more than five minutes is slim.  I'd hate to see how hard it'd be to find a girl like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Agreed. Guys greatly outnumber girls, and the chances of even finding a guy fur who is single, not gay, and who you can stand to be around for more than five minutes is slim. I'd hate to see how hard it'd be to find a girl like that.



You mind spending five minutes with me and see how I measure up?


----------



## Jude (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You mind spending five minutes with me and see how I measure up?


 
...or desperate XD


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You mind spending five minutes with me and see how I measure up?


 
To be honest, I'm really not looking for a relationship at the moment. =/


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

or find a girl who is into anime as both groups are fucked up anyway


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 22, 2010)

As I get ready for school, all I can really say about why people look for others within' the fandom, to me, it breaks down like this


-Sharing similar interests
-They know what "Furry" is so there is no need in breaking it to them
-Some would say the novelty of having a girlfriend that's in the fandom that's most dominated by males
-To have furry EVERYTHING!
-If they can draw, a steady art supply(I've seen people do it)
-The list goes on


But all in all, its just not a smart move in the slightest, I know, I've tried.


----------



## Jude (Sep 22, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> or find a girl who is into anime as both groups are fucked up anyway


 
I'd have to disagree. Not about the both groups being fucked up, but there are WAY more girl anime nerds than girl furries. I know a SHITLOAD of girl otakus.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 22, 2010)

Trying to get a girlfriend that's a furry is exactly like searching for a girlfriend that has a saddistic fetish. If you search just for them, you might alienate potentially perfect girls who might have warmed to such prospects.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 22, 2010)

Aren't most furries gay anyway?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> Aren't most furries gay anyway?


 24%


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 24%



So which is the largest percentage? straight or Bi? 


Honestly, I thought the percentage of gays would be higher than that, I'm quite surprised.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 22, 2010)

Meh, I met my Fiance on a furry site...but I wasn't really looking for a relationship at the time but meh *shrug*  I can see both sides


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> To be honest, I'm really not looking for a relationship at the moment. =/



That's okay, I have no chance in hell of ever getting to SC...

Now to mope over not being able to visit my boyfriend in MI...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2010)

I met a guy and introduced him to the fandom.
I think the only reason he became a furfag was because I was in it and he didn't want to be left behind.


----------



## Nall (Sep 22, 2010)

What if I'm looking for a boyfriend CF? Is it OK for me to be looking for a furry-only boyfriend? 

Seriously though... you are damn fucking right. Looking for a girlfriend (or boyfriend!) based on an interest is a sure way to find yourself in one of those "doomed relationships". You know... those ones that make you ragequit the fandom for a few months (10 internets to anyone who gets that reference!).


Leafblower29 said:


> Aren't most furries gay anyway?


Don't you know anything? ALL furries are male and gay. All of them. Even you. 


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I met a guy and introduced him to the fandom.
> I think the only reason he became a furfag was because I was in it and he didn't want to be left behind.


Wouldn't he be a fur*straight*? You know... since you're a chick and all that...


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm just saying there's far more guys and JUST searching for a girlfriend in the fandom is a stupid move.


 

yeah that can be a really stupid move. Because a whole lot of people can warm up to the idea.  Also if furry is such an important part shouldn't they just turn Bi to give them more of a chance? haha


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> yeah that can be a really stupid move. Because a whole lot of people can warm up to the idea. Also if furry is such an important part shouldn't they just turn Bi to give them more of a chance? haha



It was definitely the case with me. Although I was lucky enough to have already a furry friend who's bi.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2010)

Nall said:


> Wouldn't he be a fur*straight*? You know... since you're a chick and all that...


 
You sir are full of fail for a fail attempt at a "Witty pun".


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2010)

The reason any fur would want to find a date in the fandom is because they want to find someone just like them. Someone who faps to the same porn, gets turned on by the same things, and won't leave them and take half their shit when they find the fur's porn archives.

I would take a fur girlfriend, but am willing to accept someone open or semi-interrested in furry and/or the weaboo culture.

However, it is true that very few fur women are single. Most are taken. Most are also morbidly obese for some strange reason. I swear out of all the fur females I have met in person very few have not been obese like the staypuff man.

It's far easier to find single guys in the fandom, so gays/bis have it made.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> The reason any fur would want to find a date in the fandom is because they want to find someone just like them. Someone who faps to the same porn, gets turned on by the same things, and won't leave them and take half their shit when they find the fur's porn archives.
> 
> I would take a fur girlfriend, but am willing to accept someone open or semi-interrested in furry and/or the weaboo culture.
> 
> ...


 
Um, if the girls fap to the same porn, would that mean they were lesbians most of the time?

Hmm... don't know about the fat thing. I know two furry girls, and one of them is fat. The other is thin, and beautiful... but she's engaged, so phhhhttt!!!

By the way, Crazy Lee, I didn't know you were a Panthera Onca... knew you were a panther, but not specifically a black jaguar. So were I to go to Michigan to visit my mate I would not be the only one of my species there.


----------



## Nall (Sep 22, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You sir are full of fail for a fail attempt at a "Witty pun".


Hey, you can't blame me for trying. 


CrazyLee said:


> It's far easier to find single guys in the fandom, so gays/bis have it made.


That's a load of shit. Anyone with any kind of standards is screwed because all the good guys are taken or complete jerks and the rest of the guys are absolutely revolting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> So which is the largest percentage? straight or Bi?
> 
> 
> Honestly, I thought the percentage of gays would be higher than that, I'm quite surprised.


 Straights are 42.68%, a couple weeks ago it was at 41%, pretty much straights are increasing at around .1% a week, may not sound like a lot but the end of next year it'll probably be the majority.
But if you wanna know the rough estimate, by the end of 2011 the straights will be anywhere from 50% to 83% that's how wildly it may change, but if you forced me to make a estimate I'd guess around 65%(don't hold me to it though).


Nall said:


> Seriously though... you are damn fucking right.  Looking for a girlfriend (or boyfriend!) based on an interest is a sure  way to find yourself in one of those "doomed relationships". You know...  those ones that make you ragequit the fandom for a few months (10  internets to anyone who gets that reference!).


If all the couple have in common is the furry fandom that is bound to fail.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> The reason any fur would want to find a date in the fandom is because they want to find someone just like them. Someone who faps to the same porn, gets turned on by the same things, and won't leave them and take half their shit when they find the fur's porn archives.
> 
> I would take a fur girlfriend, but am willing to accept someone open or semi-interrested in furry and/or the weaboo culture.
> 
> ...



Which is an interesting truth.
Nine times out of ten, if you are skinnier than the other females you try to socialize with, they will not talk to you. 
Insecurity issues, I guess. :/

If you are skinny and single, depending on how insecure they are, they will be hostile towards you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 22, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> The reason any fur would want to find a date in the fandom is because they want to find someone just like them. Someone who faps to the same porn, gets turned on by the same things, and won't leave them and take half their shit when they find the fur's porn archives.
> 
> I would take a fur girlfriend, but am willing to accept someone open or semi-interrested in furry and/or the weaboo culture.
> 
> ...


 not to mention how their relation ship only last a month or two :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> By the way, Crazy Lee, I didn't know you were a Panthera Onca... knew you were a panther, but not specifically a black jaguar. So were I to go to Michigan to visit my mate I would not be the only one of my species there.



I actually don't care what kind of panther I am. Sometimes I even say I'm just a black feline. At first I said I was a leopard panther because the girl who got me into the fandom was a leopard, but I figure living in North America the jaguars are native to this continent.


----------



## SabellaFox (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Word of advice kiru, 3/4 times on pounced if you find a girl, you're gonna end up wishing you hadn't of dated her.



I'd think that 3/4 of the women on Pounced are just like this nightmare fuel.

That, boys and girls, in this fandom is what we like to call the real-deal coyote trap. 

Though in all seriousness, there's a reason on the Intro threads why I post that this is a hobby. Potential dates take interest in your hobbies if you're not obsessing over them. It goes for all hobbies. Then its a matter of feeling out how your date feels about your interests as well as yours to theirs.

Sure, if you want to go out in ears and tails, that's part of the hobby. Being a comic nerd and costumer I've seen all the jokes about crazy costumes over the years, and the fans who've been made fun of. But there's going overboard, because do you really want to end up posted on People of WalMart?

It really does take looking outside our fandom. Think about broadening your horizons using your interests. Costuming? There's a ton of LARP, ren faire, costume guilds, re-enactment players, (cosplayers *shudder*) who I share basic common ground with, so no need to try pulling them to this dark side.

Any women I meet should be cool with finding some common ground for costuming, and that allows me to lead into the anthro side. I would never try convincing any woman to join me, because there's so many other areas we can find interest in. And again, the same reason why not to delve so deep into the fandom. Better to stay in the shallow end of this pool rather than to tread into the icky, murky depths some people jump into with little abandon.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Agreed.  Guys greatly outnumber girls, and the chances of  even finding a guy fur who is single, not gay, and who you can stand to be around for more than five minutes is slim.  I'd hate to see how hard it'd be to find a girl like that.


 That's because I don't come on here that much anymore. Not really. But then, a) I'm not _looking _for them, and b) I seem to be more tolerant of other people than most people are.



DrumFur said:


> I'd have to disagree. Not about the both groups being fucked up, but there are WAY more girl anime nerds than girl furries. I know a SHITLOAD of girl otakus.


 You must mean the American definition for otaku, because it's very different in Japan. In Japan, all otakus are NEETs, but not all NEETs are otakus. At least most American otakus have the excuse of going to school or having a part-time job. Well, I suppose you could count some Japanese high-schoolers as otakus.



CannonFodder said:


> 24%


 Hey, hey, your statistic fetish is showing.


----------



## Ames (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a friend... who happens to be a girl... who also happens to be a furry.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 22, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I have a friend... who happens to be a girl... who also happens to be a furry.


 Do you want congratulations or a shoulder to cry on?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Do you want congratulations or a shoulder to cry on?


 "I'm not really sure how it goes, but it's sad and it's sweet and I knew it complete when I wore a younger man's clothes-


Atrak said:


> Hey, hey, your statistic fetish is showing.


 Oops my bad
*zip*
:V
To be honest next when the next survery starts we're going to have a shit ton of gay/bifurs screaming "there are no straight furries"essentially as a mantra.

That's why I like to think of the fandom as three generations, the first generation was the originals, the second was 1999-2010, the third generation are the new guys and boy will the second generation have a tantrum when more of them come.


I can understand wanting to find love with someone that shares interests with you, but if all you share is that you are both furries that relationship will end very fast.


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Do you want congratulations or a shoulder to cry on?


 
Both would be nice.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Both would be nice.


 
I would congratulate you on being able to cry on Cannon's shoulder, but sharks don't have shoulders.



CannonFodder said:


> "I'm not really sure how it goes, but it's  sad and it's sweet and I knew it complete when I wore a younger man's  clothes-
> 
> Oops my bad
> *zip*
> ...


 
They do that anyway.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I would congratulate you on being able to cry on Cannon's shoulder, but sharks don't have shoulders.
> 
> They do that anyway.


 *continues singing "piano man"*

The day furries don't baww about something is the day the universe collapses in on itself.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *continues singing "piano man"*
> 
> The day furries don't baww about something is the day the universe collapses in on itself.


 
I'll aim for a more realistic goal, like ending the Internet.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *continues singing "piano man"*
> 
> The day furries don't baww about something is the day the universe collapses in on itself.


 
Or the day I play ice hockey with Satan.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Or the day I play ice hockey with Satan.


 Hey, now that's fun.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Hey, now that's fun.


 
Exactly, but how often do you really get to play ice hockey in Hell?


----------



## Ames (Sep 23, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Hey, now that's fun.


 
Not as fun as challenging him to a fiddle contest.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Exactly, but how often do you really get to play ice hockey in Hell?


 

The frozen prairie is Hell. I've done it a few times, as a child. Frozen tennis ball to the crotch adds to that Hell.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Exactly, but how often do you really get to play ice hockey in Hell?


 Not enough.


JamesB said:


> Not as fun as challenging him to a fiddle contest.


 That's robot hell.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Not as fun as challenging him to a fiddle contest.


 I'm still sore about that dent in the fiddle :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I'd have to disagree. Not about the both groups being fucked up, but there are WAY more girl anime nerds than girl furries. I know a SHITLOAD of girl otakus.


 those same anime girls only want a bi boyfriend who is willing to do gay stuff for em :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> those same anime girls only want a bi boyfriend who is willing to do gay stuff for em :V


 But the difference is with furry there's a good chance of the bi boyfriend running off with another guy and dumping her.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> those same anime girls only want a bi boyfriend who is willing to do gay stuff for em :V


 
Or have the beautiful long hair most anime guys tend to have coughslightlyguiltycough


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

My ex was into anime, and one of the things she liked it was cause I was black...she then said "its like that random black guy in animes, I mean...how come a school that big and only like one of the students are black". I then go "No take a second look at the students some of the black students were turned to another color but the animators forgot to change their lips"


CannonFodder said:


> But the difference is with furry there's a  good chance of the bi boyfriend running off with another guy and dumping  her.


 to only have that relationship die off in a month or 2


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> to only have that relationship die off in a month or 2


 Which is why women shouldn't date bi guys.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Which is why women shouldn't date bi guys.


 
But it makes it so much easier to convince them to go along with a mmf =3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> But it makes it so much easier to convince them to go along with a mmf =3


 But do you really wanna get dumped when he finds out he likes cock more than you?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But do you really wanna get dumped when he finds out he likes cock more than you?


 
Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh hey loook! this thread! hi this thread!


Also, don't date bi women, it goes both ways, I know, I've tried


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> Oh hey loook! this thread! hi this thread!
> 
> 
> Also, don't date bi women, it goes both ways, I know, I've tried


 
Haha, guilty ^^;

Course, that was only cause the guy I was dating at the time was a major asshole.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Haha, guilty ^^;
> 
> Course, that was only cause the guy I was dating at the time was a major asshole.


 That explains it.
Also don't date assholes.


Edyn said:


> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.


 You understand what I mean then.


Kiru-kun said:


> Oh hey loook! this thread! hi this thread!


 Hi lovebirds :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.


 
"Asshole nommed on cawk and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" t-shirt?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That explains it.
> Also don't date assholes.
> 
> You understand what I mean then.
> ...


 
(lovebirds again...)

I didn't know he was an asshole when I met him.  =/

I still don't really understand about the whole wanting dick more than me.  Pretty much felt the same way as when someone left me for another girl.



Kiru-kun said:


> "Asshole nommed on cawk and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" t-shirt?



More like "Asshole got caught cheating on me with cock in our bed and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" shirt.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> "Asshole nommed on cawk and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" t-shirt?


 That's the one.


Edyn said:


> I  still don't really understand about the whole wanting dick more than  me.  Pretty much felt the same way as when someone left me for another  girl.


 Ever hear the gayfurries mantra "all furries are gay"?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's the one.


 
Nailed it



CannonFodder said:


> Ever hear the gayfurries mantra "all furries are gay"?


 
there is truth in this :V





Edyn said:


> More like "Asshole got caught cheating on me with cock in our bed and all I got was this lousy T-shirt" shirt.


 
I got the "Left for a girl cause we're not right for each other and all I got was this lousy t-shirt" t-shirt.... its a big shirt


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Kiru-kun said:


> there is truth in this :V


 Furries that say this is just a joke have a skull denser than a neutron star.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

It's now an obligation that your girlfriend has the exact same hobbies as you?
I missed the memo.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> It's now an obligation that your girlfriend has the exact same hobbies as you?
> I missed the memo.


 For a lot of furries they think this.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> For a lot of furries they think this.


 
Yep, they sure do. SRS BZNS GUIZE!

It seriously feels like we've discussed this so many times in a few months. -5 faith in humanity


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> Yep, they sure do. SRS BZNS GUIZE!
> 
> It seriously feels like we've discussed this so many times in a few months. -5 faith in humanity


 You still have faith in humanity?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You still have faith in humanity?


 
My faith in humanity has long since fallen into the negative numbers.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You still have faith in humanity?


 
It's in the negatives.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

.......

I'm doing it again x.x


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> .......
> 
> I'm doing it again x.x


 
Woah. That was actually kind of cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> Woah. That was actually kind of cool.


 Whoa down boy, she already has kiru-kun :V


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whoa down boy, she already has kiru-kun :V


 
I have no idea what's going on right now.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> I have no idea what's going on right now.


 
Be glad.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Be glad.


 
Alrighty then. Only 39 posts and drama already? Promising member is promising.

Ontopic: Furries r dumb hurr durr, don't need moar furries being bred by you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> I have no idea what's going on right now.


 Go back to the first page and read when I butt into her's and kiru-kun's conversation.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> I have no idea what's going on right now.




Be lucky  you don't know


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

Ironic thread is ironic. Inb4 lit definition of irony

It got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> Ironic thread is ironic. Inb4 lit definition of irony
> 
> It got a chuckle out of me.


 I even made Ben laugh.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I even made Ben laugh.


 
DAEEYUM SON


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> DAEEYUM SON


 Last night he was looking at the thread for like 10 minutes, so either he was afk/eating a burrito/laughing or he was afk cause he was chocking on his burrito cause of the laughter.

Well night folks.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I even made Ben laugh.


 
Yes, and had me nearly falling out of my chair gasping for air with laughter.


----------



## Bando (Sep 23, 2010)

It was pretty funny. Night Cannon, I'm heading out as well.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

Funneh thread is always funny when I'm in it :V night cannon


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 23, 2010)

Gawd, all furry chicks are fat.
And I still haven't met any decent furry guys IRL.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Sep 23, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Gawd, all furry chicks are fat.




Now that isn't very true, I've seen some down right hot furry women





3picFox said:


> And I still haven't met any decent furry guys IRL.



I'm not helpin' in that X3


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Gawd, all furry chicks are fat.
> And I still haven't met any decent furry guys IRL.


 
Not all girls are.  Go take a look at my picture in the mugshots thread.  Thin and frequently go to the gym to keep it that way.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 23, 2010)

Bando said:


> It's now an obligation that your girlfriend has the exact same hobbies as you?
> I missed the memo.


 I don't think that's exactly the problem.

Furries are full-time jailhouse gay losers. Whenever they see a female furry they automatically assume they've got a chance because the person must be as desperate as they are and will willingly, instantly engage in sex from social awkwardness, as well as "shared interests".

They're just taking potshots over retarded assumptions.


----------



## Nall (Sep 23, 2010)

SabellaFox said:


> I'd think that 3/4 of the women on Pounced are just like this nightmare fuel.


Ahahahaha, I do not feel sorry for any one of them. That's what you get for trying to find a relationship on the internet!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Gawd, all furry chicks are fat.



Not true. The average build and skinny are either: a) Married/engaged/In a long-term relationship; b) lesbian; c) Single but not in the least interested in dating or seeking a longterm relationship



> And I still haven't met any decent furry guys IRL.


 
In a fandom full of jailhouse gays, I am surprised. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Whenever they see a female furry they automatically assume they've got a chance because the person must be as desperate as they are and will willingly, instantly engage in sex from social awkwardness, as well as "shared interests".
> They're just taking potshots over retarded assumptions.


 That's just retarded and explains so much about how furries act too.
They need to learn how to keep it in their pants.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's just retarded and explains so much about how furries act too.
> They need to learn how to keep it in their pants.


 
Some furries will assume that females are just as desparate as they are.

I know a guy who is like that and I try to distance myself from him because of his behavior.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I don't think that's exactly the problem.
> 
> Furries are full-time jailhouse gay losers. Whenever they see a female furry they automatically assume they've got a chance because the person must be as desperate as they are and will willingly, instantly engage in sex from social awkwardness, as well as "shared interests".
> 
> They're just taking potshots over retarded assumptions.


 
is this why gay furs are telling those who they deem "Desperately trying to hold on to being straight" to just be gay or Bi :V


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 23, 2010)

If introducing said girlfriend to the fandom what's the chance of her running screaming through the door with mental scars that will last a lifetime? 

Minimal exposure over a long period of time would be required for those who are not so familiar with the fandom. This should be done to avoid the situation mentioned above.


----------



## Vizza (Sep 23, 2010)

Just to throw this out there and break some of the stereotypes about us female furs:

We are out there! We're not all ugly, lesbians, obese or whatever else you might think.

http://furry4life.org/photo/the-girl-behind-the-fur?context=user

I mean.. I never thought I was that ugly. I actually consider myself to be quite normal, actually. If you don't count the whole "being a furry" thing xP


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

Vizza said:


> Just to throw this out there and break some of the stereotypes about us female furs:
> 
> We are out there! We're not all ugly, lesbians, obese or whatever else you might think.
> 
> ...


 congrats just for being on that site I am allowed to hate you female or not
and the stereotype is actually now this.
"all if not most females in the furry fandom are already taken or not looking for a relationship with another furry but a person who share multiple similar things in common"

it moved from Fat chicks due to "Fat chicks need some loving too, and 20% of the time they lose weight due to being loved"


----------



## Demongirl1123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I used to think most women that were into furries were lesbians
Then I got into it now I just think we're open minded lol

But its true with most women if you say you into something weird they start avoiding you
or lecturing you 


I've had some guys to it to me, and I was thinking they would like that i'm into that stuff XD


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

My dream girl is very simple:

- Open-minded
- Non-religious
- Non-political
- Non-smoker
- Cute


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> My dream girl is very simple:
> 
> - Open-minded
> - Non-religious
> ...


 
Ooh, 4/5 not bad. =3

(bet ya can't guess which one) ^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> My dream girl is very simple:
> 
> - Open-minded
> - Non-religious
> ...


 
good thing thats just a dream girl as such a thing dont exist, you cant get 5/5 but you will get at max 4/5


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> good thing thats just a dream girl as such a thing dont exist, you cant get 5/5 but you will get at max 4/5


 
Not true.  My ex was 5/5


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> is this why gay furs are telling those who they deem "Desperately trying to hold on to being straight" to just be gay or Bi :V


 Pretty much and then the ones that aren't actually bi or gay when they eventually find out flip the fuck out realizing they're "furiends" were just trying to molest them and ragequit the fandom.


Edyn said:


> Ooh, 4/5 not bad. =3
> 
> (bet ya can't guess which one) ^^


 Religious?


Vizza said:


> http://furry4life.org/photo/the-girl-behind-the-fur?context=user


 Oh god furry4life website?
*edit*
Nah, that joke is low brow even for me.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Ooh, 4/5 not bad. =3
> 
> (bet ya can't guess which one) ^^



Yes i know, your a Jesus lover.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Yes i know, your a Jesus lover.


 
Right, but at the same time very wrong.

I am religious, but not Christian.  Buddhist.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Right, but at the same time very wrong.
> 
> I am religious, but not Christian.  Buddhist.



Buddhism yes. <3 I love the culture and I might become one :3

Islam and Christianity creeps me the hell out of me.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Buddhism yes. I love the culture and I might become one :3
> 
> Islam and Christianity creeps me the hell out of me.


 
Kind of depends on how you look at it.  Dad's a preacher, so yeah.  I just got tired of all the hypocrisy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Kind of depends on how you look at it.  Dad's a preacher, so yeah.  I just got tired of all the hypocrisy.





Geek said:


> Christianity creeps me the hell out of me.


 You do realize I'm standing right here, right?

Nah just messing with you I do get what you are getting at, unlike most I'm a tolerant liberal gay rights supporter so that should say enough about me.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Kind of depends on how you look at it.  Dad's a preacher, so yeah.  I just got tired of all the hypocrisy.



Parents doesn't matter to me, it's all about the girlfriend not preaching at me that i'm going to hell because i denied the "holy spirit". I have no intention to convert a religious girlfriend to no-religion so i just walk away and find another girlfriend.

I rather have a non-religious fat woman and put her into diet.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Parents doesn't matter to me, it's all about the girlfriend not preaching at me that i'm going to hell because i denied the "holy spirit". I have no intention to convert a religious girlfriend to no-religion so i just walk away and find another girlfriend.
> 
> I rather have a non-religious fat woman and put her into diet.


 For me it depends on if they are more legalistic or more faith based in their religion.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> For me it depends on if they are more legalistic or more faith based in their religion.


 
So long as they aren't one of those 'holier than thou' types, I could care less if they're religious or not.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> So long as they aren't one of those 'holier than thou' types, I could care less if they're religious or not.


 That's what I mean by legalistic, regardless of their religion don't ever date people like this.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I mean by legalistic, regardless of their religion don't ever date people like this.


 
I have enough of them in my family.  They'd almost turned me away from dating Christians altogether.


I love how this has gone from a thread about specifically searching for a furry girlfriend to us talking about religious girlfriends. xD


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> So long as they aren't one of those 'holier than thou' types, I could care less if they're religious or not.


 
And converting the children to the mom's religion.

Children: "Mom, why papa don't go to church ?"
Mom "Because he doesn't believe in god"
Childrem: "So papa is going to HELL ??? WAAAAAAaaaa... papa Waaaa...."


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some furries will assume that females are just as desparate as they are.
> 
> I know a guy who is like that and I try to distance myself from him because of his behavior.



same here. Its really creepy to have some guy trying to get with you when you first know them just because their that desperate. 

also i'd be C in Zeke's post


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> same here. Its really creepy to have some guy trying to get with you when you first know them just because their that desperate.
> 
> also i'd be C in Zeke's post


 
Some guys change behavior other time, get bored and then divorce or go find another woman.

Unless you have kids... but if you keep the kids your fucked with responsibilities.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

My girlfriend's not a fur, but she thinks the fandom is cool enough. Not her thing, but still cool. She does costume design for theater, so she is really drawn to fursuiters.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Edyn said:


> I have enough of them in my family.  They'd almost turned me away from dating Christians altogether.
> I love how this has gone from a thread about specifically searching for a furry girlfriend to us talking about religious girlfriends. xD


 Well we are still talking about dating though, in general don't date extremists of any sort even if they are atheist.


Geek said:


> And converting the children to the mom's religion.
> 
> Children: "Mom, why papa don't go to church ?"
> Mom "Because he doesn't believe in god"
> Childrem: "So papa is going to HELL ??? WAAAAAAaaaa... papa Waaaa...."


 I've seen someone do this, ironically she was what I like to call a "easter christmas christian" meaning she only came on those two days.


Steel the Wolf said:


> My girlfriend's not a fur, but she thinks the fandom is cool enough. Not her thing, but still cool. She does costume design for theater, so she is really drawn to fursuiters.


 So you get my point about how it is a bad idea to try and find a girlfriend that specifically is a furry?


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So you get my point about how it is a bad idea to try and find a girlfriend that specifically is a furry?



Well converting a girlfriend to the fandom is not as harmfull as religion... But what if the girlfriend in question is let's say Islamic... her view of the furry fandom would be "satanic" and that your into some "devilish" "animalistic" stuff.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Well converting a girlfriend to the fandom is not as harmfull as religion... But what if the girlfriend in question is let's say Islamic... her view of the furry fandom would be "satanic" and that your into some "devilish" "animalistic" stuff.


 inb4 bomb joke
To be serious I have never had a problem with people knowing I'm a furry, unlike most furries I'm a hell of a speech giver and can articulate my thoughts well.


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> inb4 bomb joke
> To be serious I have never had a problem with people knowing I'm a furry, unlike most furries I'm a hell of a speech giver and can articulate my thoughts well.



Good luck trying to explain them how the furry fandom and religion can go well together. :V


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> So you get my point about how it is a bad idea to try and find a girlfriend that specifically is a furry?



I don't think that wanting to be with anther fur is a bad thing, but purposefully limiting your options that much is just dumb. Just find someone your comfortable with. And if it's a fur, great. If not, great.



Geek said:


> Good luck trying to explain them how the furry fandom and religion can go well together. :V



Then I must be dumb because I don't really see a clash at all. Talking animals and Jesus can get along. I mean, look at the Chronicles of Narnia for Christ's sake.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek I did that, done it, did it.
*achievement unlocked: "a furry that isn't derpy"*
*edit*
darn you steel you out ninja'd me


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> darn you steel you out ninja'd me



In regards to...?


----------



## Geek (Sep 23, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Talking animals and Jesus can get along. I mean, look at the Chronicles of Narnia for Christ's sake.



Jews nailed Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross, the end. :V


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Jews nailed Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross, the end. :V


 
OH SHI....


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 23, 2010)

Geek said:


> Good luck trying to explain them how the furry fandom and religion can go well together. :V


 
WE SUFFER FOR NO REASON BUT WE PULL THROUGH AND ARE NICE :V.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 24, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt.


 Can we see a pic of said shirt?



CannonFodder said:


> Furries that say this is just a joke have a skull denser than a neutron star.


 Crap of Jesus! So just saying it's a joke will give me the ability to blast myself through walls and deflect bullets with my skull?



CannonFodder said:


> You still have faith in humanity?


 Faith comes in three parts. I don't have faith in anything.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Not true.  My ex was 5/5


 no your ex was a 4.5/5 there was something wrong with him if he is your *EX*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2010)

I know two furs (guy and girl) in a very happy relationship together. It can work. Just because the OP is having trouble getting some doesn't mean it's impossible.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I know two furs (guy and girl) in a very happy relationship together. It can work. Just because the OP is having trouble getting some doesn't mean it's impossible.


 Tell me, do they have other interest OTHER than furry, if you say yes, OP IS RIGHT, if no give it 3 more months


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2010)

One of the most important parts of a relationship is _openness_. Which means that one's hobbies and interests will come into discussion eventually.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> One of the most important parts of a relationship is _openness_. Which means that one's hobbies and interests will come into discussion eventually.


 thus means they didnt get together cause they were furries thus proving Cannon Right :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2010)

What is it with these self-hating furs all of a sudden? First that Pepe fangirl, now CannonFodder...is there nothing better to do? Why can't we just harass the kid/dogfuckers like we usually do?

EDIT: Oh, yeah. The hugbox thing. Something we can AGREE on!


----------



## Jude (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is it with these self-hating furs all of a sudden? First that Pepe fangirl, now CannonFodder...is there nothing better to do? Why can't we just harass the kid/dogfuckers like we usually do?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, yeah. The hugbox thing. Something we can AGREE on!


 
There has ALWAYS been self hating furs (or at least from what I've seen). It's pretty much the opposite of the "Furry and proud!" type groups, whom I loath very much.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is it with these self-hating furs all of a sudden? First that Pepe fangirl, now CannonFodder...is there nothing better to do? Why can't we just harass the kid/dogfuckers like we usually do?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, yeah. The hugbox thing. Something we can AGREE on!


 cause those in this fandom are people and people can self-hate


----------



## Edyn (Sep 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> no your ex was a 4.5/5 there was something wrong with him if he is your *EX*


 
No, she is my ex because there are some idiots in this world who can't drive.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 24, 2010)

Edyn said:


> No, she is my ex because there are some idiots in this world who can't drive.



Ouch.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Edyn said:


> No, she is my ex because there are some idiots in this world who can't drive.


 I'm sorry about that....but it still stands at 4.5/5


----------



## Atrak (Sep 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry about that....but it still stands at 4.5/5



4/5, actually. Like when the head chef of a restaurant dies, dying automatically takes off a star.


----------



## Furr (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel the need to point out that those of us female furries who have a job/career, a sense of hygiene, social skills, and sanity also come with standards which most furry males donâ€™t possess. We also tend to not advertize being female and single to the fandom otherwise you get every lonely teen male furry PMing you all hours of the day and night.  We are out there; we just donâ€™t want to be found.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Atrak said:


> 4/5, actually. Like when the head chef of a restaurant dies, dying automatically takes off a star.


 yep specially when the head chef DIES in the resturant


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What is it with these self-hating furs all of a sudden? First that Pepe fangirl, now CannonFodder...is there nothing better to do? Why can't we just harass the kid/dogfuckers like we usually do?
> EDIT: Oh, yeah. The hugbox thing. Something we can AGREE on!


 Not self-hating I just hate the hell out of most furries.
Let's see most furries are either desperate for sex/can't keep it in their pants/will discuss their fetishes in public even if it's next to the playground in mcdonalds/believe in fursecution/are beyond immature/don't understand the difference between their sexuality and being a furry/scream troll at any sign of provocation/use the trouble ticket to report people they don't like even if the person didn't do anything against the rules/have non-consenting partners/scream "moralfag" at anyone that isn't a sick fuck like them/don't realize furries are for the most part at fault for the negative media they get/think being furry justifies any action you take/hypocritically troll the living crap out of the straightfurs and then baww and say they are being persecuted when the straightfurs tell them to fuck off/scream furry pride as a justification for their actions.

So why exactly should I "be proud" of being part of a fandom that's this fucked up in the head and no I am not a self-hating furry, I just hate 9/10 furries for being people that need to get mental help.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not self-hating I just hate the hell out of most furries.
> Let's see most furries are either desperate for sex/can't keep it in their pants/will discuss their fetishes in public even if it's next to the playground in mcdonalds/believe in fursecution/are beyond immature/don't understand the difference between their sexuality and being a furry/scream troll at any sign of provocation/use the trouble ticket to report people they don't like even if the person didn't do anything against the rules/have non-consenting partners/scream "moralfag" at anyone that isn't a sick fuck like them/don't realize furries are for the most part at fault for the negative media they get/think being furry justifies any action you take/hypocritically troll the living crap out of the straightfurs and then baww and say they are being persecuted when the straightfurs tell them to fuck off/scream furry pride as a justification for their actions.
> 
> So why exactly should I "be proud" of being part of a fandom that's this fucked up in the head and no I am not a self-hating furry, I just hate 9/10 furries for being people that need to get mental help.


 LOL
I know exactly why threads like this irk me now, and feel like an idiot for not putting it into words sooner! Seems we're more alike than I had previously suspected; I fall into that 1/10 which is despised by the rest of the fandom for being neither pedophilic, zoophilic, autistic, otherkin, extreme left, etc.
*braces for impact of the 9/10's impotent rageposts*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> LOL
> I know exactly why threads like this irk me now, and feel like an idiot for not putting it into words sooner! Seems we're more alike than I had previously suspected; I fall into that 1/10 which is despised by the rest of the fandom for being neither pedophilic, zoophilic, autistic, otherkin, extreme left, etc.
> *braces for impact of the 9/10's impotent rageposts*


 
Aw, that's okay. _I_ like you. _*hugs Kit*_


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> LOL
> I know exactly why threads like this irk me now, and feel like an idiot for not putting it into words sooner! Seems we're more alike than I had previously suspected; I fall into that 1/10 which is despised by the rest of the fandom for being neither pedophilic, zoophilic, autistic, otherkin, extreme left, etc.
> *braces for impact of the 9/10's impotent rageposts*


 no in truth its FAF is what you are talking about


----------



## Edyn (Sep 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'm sorry about that....but it still stands at 4.5/5


 
Still 5/5 to me, and to be honest, that's really all that counts. ^^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> (no not a rant)
> Pretty much this, the main problem is if you are looking for a girlfriend that is a furry there's far more guys in the fandom.  Also because the fandom is small in comparison to most other fandoms the chances of there being a furry even within driving distance is slim unless you live in a major city, but if you live in po-dunk mississippi all I gotta say is have fun being single.
> If you are still interested in having a girlfriend that is a furry, here's a word of advice find a chick you like, find out if she likes anthros, if yes introduce her to the fandom, problem solved.


 
Good thing I swing both ways.  B3

There should be more important things to look for in a girl than whether if she's a Furry or not.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 24, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Still 5/5 to me, and to be honest, that's really all that counts. ^^


 if ya did care you would then say "Shes a 10/5" :V theres always something wrong but its bareable.
"Theres always something the other do that you dont like, but its so small its bareable. If you say they are perfect, you are deeply lying to yourself."


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

but guiz I gotta date a furry MUNDANES WON'T UNDERSTAND MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 24, 2010)

Didn't go furry as a means of increasing dating prospects as I'm off the market anyway since IMHO _All of The Good Ones Are Taken_. However, it's nice that attractive women want to hug you when you're doing public appearances.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't look for a furry girlfriend, you might end up with a really freaky chick 

But that's okay, you can date me instead :v


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> Don't look for a furry girlfriend, you might end up with a really freaky chick
> 
> But that's okay, you can date me instead :v


 

No.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


 
"No" means "rape me".

In my language, at least.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> "No" means "rape me".
> 
> In my language, at least.



I'd rather not be raped.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 24, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd rather not be raped.


 
Well fine, skip all the good parts why don't cha


----------



## Mentova (Sep 24, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well fine, skip all the good parts why don't cha


 Ok fine I will


----------



## Rachrix (Sep 25, 2010)

on topic i only wish for a furry girlfriend, but all i can hope for is someone who is cool with it.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 25, 2010)

Furr said:


> I feel the need to point out that those of us female furries who have a job/career, a sense of hygiene, social skills, and sanity *also come with standards which most furry males donâ€™t possess.* We also tend to not advertize being female and single to the fandom otherwise you get every lonely teen male furry PMing you all hours of the day and night.  We are out there; we just donâ€™t want to be found.


 
I would really like to know what kind of standards are those ^^

Jesus that was a long ass read x3 CF in response to your question  WAAAAAAAY back in my younger days I was one of those "need to date a  girl who is furry like me" types and the reason I was like that in my  case was because I felt that nobody else would understand me or my ways.  However since that time I have done lots of growing up and realize its  important to keep an open mind when dating and having similar interests  is nice but to make a relationship work there are much more important  factors then just hobby's.


----------



## Liam (Sep 25, 2010)

So you're looking for a furry girlfriend?
The fandom is about 1/3 female.
It's a bit blurry, but I'm estimating a 50-50 split between straightish and gaysih.
Scrap that, it's completely foggy on this point so I'm just going to say 1/2 for the whole will she be sexually interested in you.
And then there is the part where she needs to be sane/fairly hygniecal/knowledgeable about basic social norms.  I'll give that a 1/4.

Using these numbers, if you find a furry, there is only a 1/12 chance that it WILL be a she and datable.
Assuming you are.  That's a separate issue.


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2010)

Edyn said:


> No, she is my ex because there are some idiots in this world who can't drive.



So you love the car and not the person ?


----------



## Edyn (Sep 25, 2010)

Geek said:


> So you love the car and not the person ?


 
No...the person.  I could have cared less about the car.


----------



## Aurag2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im a girl looking for a boyfriend and cant find anyone anyway


----------



## Mentova (Sep 25, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Im a girl looking for a boyfriend and cant find anyone anyway


 Well this forum probably isn't the best place to look


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 25, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Im a girl looking for a boyfriend and cant find anyone anyway


 http://ifpl.cattech.org/
Look up local furries.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://ifpl.cattech.org/
> Look up local furries.


 
I don't think that site has purged itself of old info in the 10 years its been around.


----------



## Rachrix (Sep 26, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Im a girl looking for a boyfriend and cant find anyone anyway


 
well miss you are one of the rarest creatures i have herd about in my travels, but i understand the lack of males humping your leg. you see there are a lot of gays in this fandom, and they seem to be the outgoing ones.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> I don't think that site has purged itself of old info in the 10 years its been around.


 No it hasn't, but I did find out a furry was a porn star though.


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No it hasn't, but I did find out a furry was a porn star though.


 
Does not surprise me that much, furries are everywhere and seem to do everything. You could find yourself in the middle of Iraq and find a furry if you look hard enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 26, 2010)

Plutonium said:


> Does not surprise me that much, furries are everywhere and seem to do everything. You could find yourself in the middle of Iraq and find a furry if you look hard enough.


 There's two furries in McMurdo base in antartica.
However most furries are guys which goes back to the opening statement of not dating solely in the fandom.


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Im a girl looking for a boyfriend and cant find anyone anyway


 I was about to bring up this question, not the fact that I was looking for a boyfriend; but what if you're a girl looking for a boyfriend that's furry. eheheh


----------



## Rachrix (Sep 26, 2010)

Willow said:


> I was about to bring up this question, not the fact that I was looking for a boyfriend; but what if you're a girl looking for a boyfriend that's furry. eheheh


 
you dont have to look to far :3


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 27, 2010)

OP's logic fails.

There are tons of girls who like anime, and most of the time, due to the weird anime shit they see, they'd be more accepting of furries.

I know at least six girls in recent history that have tuned furry just from the mere introduction.

But... furry, in the nicest term, is a hobby. And looking for someone just through hobbies is dumb.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 27, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> OP's logic fails.
> 
> There are tons of girls who like anime, and most of the time, due to the weird anime shit they see, they'd be more accepting of furries.
> 
> ...


 Except I'm talking about people that are looking for women that are already furries and if you read my last sentence you would realize that I also said if you are so interested in dating a chick that is a furry you could always just introduce them to the fandom.
So yeah way to prove me right at the same time of arguing against me.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

Hooked up with this girl for a one nightstand, turns out she was a furry. Ha I didnt even go looking for a female fur and found one anyway.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 26, 2012)

You just necro'd haaaaaard, man.  Read the rules.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

Kiru-kun said:


> Well, to be far, finding a girl, who is a furry, isn't rocked out of her gourd, lives near you, and  you can stand a conversation with her for four minutes, is very hard to find
> 
> 
> I know, I've tried



Somehow, it worked out for me.  But its probably freakin rarely it does


----------



## Waffles (Jan 26, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> Somehow, it worked out for me.  But its probably freakin rarely it does



READ
THE
RULES
HOLY
HELL


----------



## Aidy (Jan 26, 2012)

jesus christ man, the necro brigade will tear you apart


----------



## Lunar (Jan 26, 2012)

Where the fuck are the mods.  This thread is screaming to eat my brains and I don't know where I've put my 12-gauge.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 26, 2012)

Calm down, guys, jeez.  We can't all be operational 24/7.
Closing thread...


----------

